# hempy style from seed



## wandering minstrel (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey all - 

I was wondering if I could just pop a seed into my 3 gallon hempy bucket and go from there...or do I need to start the seed in a little hempy dixie cup..then bog it?

I'm using 100% perlite

Thx


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 6, 2009)

well i use dirt. if u give the seed enough water yes u can just place it in. YOU have to make it sprout.


----------



## wandering minstrel (Jan 8, 2009)

uh...this is the hydro section...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2009)

i would start it in rockwool   easier to see it sprout...then after 2 weeks  transfer in to your bucket..have you got a Journal going?  if you do  please PM  a link..i would love to :watchplant:


----------

